# ODNR Fish Ohio Report: 9/19/07



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go. The pic is the "BIG FISH" winner from last year's Hawgfest. The walleye weighed 10.1 lbs.

Hopefully, the bigguns will be biting this year too!

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=74630


----------

